# problemas con make.conf

## Thufir.Hawat

 :Question:   :Crying or Very sad:  Hola estaba tratando de instalar el gestor de descargas tucan. Por lo que tuve que modificar mi make.conf y agragarle lo siguiente:

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=”/usr/local/overlay”

Este es mi make.conf 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> ...

 

Bien el problema llegó cuando hice un:

emerge tucan

Y me salió el siguiente mensaje:

'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0x9d in position 27: ordinal not in range(128) in /etc/make.conf

¿Corrompí este archivo? ahora si también hago un: emerge --sync 

Sucede lo mismo.Last edited by Thufir.Hawat on Mon Jul 26, 2010 5:19 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sasho23

Hola, copia y pega el error desde el principio hasta el fin y depaso tambien tu make.conf

----------

## afb

El problema puede ser en la codificación del archivo. En qué lo editaste????

Mira abre el fichero en un kwrite (uso KDE) o similar y dile que salve el fichero en ISO-8859-1 no en utf8

Suerte, y espero que sea la solución a tú problema

----------

## Thufir.Hawat

Ya lo resolví, sólo tuve que eliminar las comillas en :

 *Quote:*   

> PORTDIR_OVERLAY=”/usr/local/overlay” 

 

y entonces pasó a tener la siguiente forma:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/overlay
```

Después ya pude hacer un: emerge --sync y un emerge -lv tucan, sin problemas.

----------

## aj2r

No tiene que ver con tu problema, que veo ya has solucionado, pero, si vas a usar tucan, te merece la pena echarle un vistazo al jDownloader que desde mi punto de vista es maravilloso. Saludos

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

Ademas jDownloader soporta mucho mas sitios que Tucan, que creo que ni se actualiza ya.

Exitos,

----------

